# Got my first speeding ticket, way over



## billyjoel1234 (Oct 28, 2017)

Hello Everyone!

I am new to this forum, and just have a few questions regarding my speeding ticket which is way over and I owe it big to the cop which made it civil and a 90/18 instead of a 90/17. 

The ticket is for 62 in a 35, so as you see that is 27 over, which is ridiculous! By this I mean I am the idiot, and put others peoples lives at danger for my own amusement and I greatly apologize for my actions. FYI, this is also my first ticket , sadly. 

However, being this large of a ticket he told me I still could go to court, so I decided to send in the envelope to do so. Either way how will this ticket impact me, my questions are:

1) MA uses a SDIP program I believe, and it would cause me to accumulate two points as a minor traffic violation? Which leads to a 15% increase in insurance premiums, as its 7.5% for each point for a inexperienced driver under 6 years of having a license (not including the permit?)

2) is there anything I should say in court to help me try to reduce the points? I plan on apologizing wholeheartedly and ask to get help to get back on track and away from these offenses by maybe reducing the points and raising the fine? I do understand that the prosecutor is probably going to tell me off for such a huge speeding ticket, I suppose?


----------

